# TO20 Electrical Schematics



## JOHN IN (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey you all, I have put up a small website with some electrical schematics for our old TOs with some other stuff. Go take a look see. 

http://johnabillingsley.com/index.html


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

John, thanks!! That's an excellent resource for fergie owners!! I'm sure that others could jiggle the lines a little bit to work on other tractors too. Right on!!:clap: :thumbsup: :clap:


----------

